# Study MBBS In UK



## sonalanand (Mar 2, 2017)

Why Study MBBS In UK?


----------



## tinashinde (Mar 27, 2017)

UK degrees are highly valued in the else part of the world and are give high accreditation.


----------



## nehay (Mar 25, 2017)

Diversity of cultures found in UK makes it one of the suitable places in the world to live in. Medicine is one of the most competitive courses in the UK and every year thousands of international students are accepted into medical school.


----------



## Coreel (Jan 9, 2018)

I would like to compare monthly costs of living in a few European countries. So how much does it cost to live in the UK? Monthly?


----------



## nimz (May 24, 2019)

Do schools offer scholarships to Pakistani students? If so what are the requirements?


----------



## mariecookie (Jul 27, 2019)

Same question. Please can you help us 
out.


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

If you want to study abroad in the UK then you can join St. Vincent Medical University, they offer clinical clerkship in the UK & USA. You can directly apply at ASU for MD degree program.


----------

